
Show HN: Revealer – seed phrase visual encryption backup tool - tiagotrs
https://revealer.cc
======
anotheryou
Amazing. Is it 100% secure?

I mean, is it proven to have no way of reconstruction the content from just
one of the two parts?

edit: seems to be [https://revealer.cc/how-it-works/](https://revealer.cc/how-
it-works/) (one 100% noise, the other some xor on the noise)

------
dddw
that's a neat trick!

